# hydra in the aquarium.



## darren636 (21 Mar 2012)

hello all. Pretty sure i have developed a case of hydra , i assume they popped in with the live food i use. Do i need to be concerned by these strange little fellows?


----------



## tekopikin (21 Mar 2012)

Hi, 
That sounds similar to what *jayo76* was describing in this thread http://tinyurl.com/7qekokr
I found this article on the subject http://tinyurl.com/hydra82zy, i.e. assuming it is hydra that you do have (touch wood it won't be). 
Good luck


----------



## BigTom (21 Mar 2012)

I've successfully nuked both hydra and planaria with Panacur (anti-helmintic wormer) without any apparent loss of fish or shrimp. If possible I would remove them by hand though.


----------



## Calzone (21 Mar 2012)

Use the following link - I can vouch for it and it was safe for fish and shrimp when I did it.

http://www.planetinverts.com/killing_planaria_and_hydra.html


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Mar 2012)

BigTom said:
			
		

> I've successfully nuked both hydra and planaria with Panacur


Works every time within 24 hours


----------



## darren636 (22 Mar 2012)

had a look this morning. I now have millions of them. I also have some very small bug life too. I expect these hydra are consuming those little beasts and multiplying.


----------



## frothhelmet (25 Mar 2012)

another natural cure is asolene spixi which will eat hydra...and your plants.


----------



## darren636 (25 Mar 2012)

spent too much on quality plants!


----------



## nduli (7 Apr 2012)

Recently had some hydra appear in the tank along with planaria and a short course of no planaria by genchem sorted both issues


----------



## hotweldfire (8 Apr 2012)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> BigTom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just wiped out a horde of them in my new nano with the stuff. Extremely effective. Have tried the genchem beetelgeuse or whatever it is and it works too.


----------

